# Mourning dove



## Ringo (Sep 3, 2011)

I posted in the general discussions section also, but I figured I could post here as well.

I need help regarding my mourning dove, Ringo, who I rescued as a tiny chick during Hurricane Irene. Because of the crazy time period, I couldn't find a rescuer to take him. So we got very very close. i brought him to work, fed him, brought him back to life.

But as he reached sexual maturity he became very aggressive, beating me with his wings, pecking, and I think he needs company and a mate. He calls for a mate all day.

I think that even though I love him very much I need to let him go to a person or place that maybe keeps a dove aviary or something like that. I just want him to be happy and I need help figuring out where to start and who to turn to.

Thanks so much,
Kate


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Ringo said:


> I posted in the general discussions section also, but I figured I could post here as well.
> 
> I need help regarding my mourning dove, Ringo, who I rescued as a tiny chick during Hurricane Irene. Because of the crazy time period, I couldn't find a rescuer to take him. So we got very very close. i brought him to work, fed him, brought him back to life.
> 
> ...


call you're local wildlife rehabbers, they can decide on a plan for release after some therapy. handling should of been at a minimum for planing for a release. these wild birds are not pets or should be looked on in this way. you did well to save him in the cirumstances it was hard to deal with it the right way. It is illegal to keep these migratory birds so handing him over to the wildlife folks should be done, he sounds like he is healthy so a release is what is going to happen in time, which is where he belongs.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

If he's imprinted, he can't be released. He'd be a sitting duck for predators, and an imprinted bird cannot be taught the things he'd need to know to survive. That's why rehabbers don't handle birds much if they plan to release them. If you can no longer handle him -- though the mating behavior should pass eventually until the next year -- you can do a google search for bird rehab facilities, and maybe you can find one like we have, that has resident birds who can't be released and education programs those birds are part of. Whatever you do, do NOT just let him go. He won't survive. He won't know how to find food and he won't know how to find other doves, and mourning doves are highly susceptible to predators anyway -- they have almost no natural defense and you can walk right up on them before they notice you -- plus he won't know where to find food and water because he's been human-raised. And he won't know to be afraid of people; he will, in fact, go to people in preference to other birds. Trust me, I have an imprinted starling and I have two very good friends who run a wildlife rehab who taught me all this.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Siobhan said:


> If he's imprinted, he can't be released. He'd be a sitting duck for predators, and an imprinted bird cannot be taught the things he'd need to know to survive. That's why rehabbers don't handle birds much if they plan to release them. If you can no longer handle him -- though the mating behavior should pass eventually until the next year -- you can do a google search for bird rehab facilities, and maybe you can find one like we have, that has resident birds who can't be released and education programs those birds are part of. Whatever you do, do NOT just let him go. He won't survive. He won't know how to find food and he won't know how to find other doves, and mourning doves are highly susceptible to predators anyway -- they have almost no natural defense and you can walk right up on them before they notice you -- plus he won't know where to find food and water because he's been human-raised. And he won't know to be afraid of people; he will, in fact, go to people in preference to other birds. Trust me, I have an imprinted starling and I have two very good friends who run a wildlife rehab who taught me all this.


 many are released and live a normal life, feral pigeons are proof of it. they will find a mate and raise young and migrate just like all the rest. but it should be done by a professional after threapy .


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

You know more than licensed rehab specialists? Amazing. I hope the people who come here for help have a second source.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Siobhan said:


> You know more than licensed rehab specialists? Amazing. I hope the people who come here for help have a second source.[
> 
> I don't " know" more, just what they tell me. With therapy, as said a release can be made esp if they have other wild doves to release with. The instincts are not cancelled by mere human contact, as said look at feral pigeons...they revert without help. Every dove though is different. A high reaction to predation is a good sign they would do well. If they could be made pets so easily, there would be more homes with these "pet" wild doves. If there is a reason it can not go where it was meant to be, and no one knew about it, I would suggest it be given a domestic ring neck dove hen to keep it company in which is a companion which how doves usually live, and not make it known they have the bird captive.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

I volunteered for several years at a wild bird rehab here in Delaware and I know that they had special outdoor aviaries for hand-raised or recovered (previously injured) birds to allow them to become "wild" again. As far as I know, it worked pretty well for most species. So if this dove was put in a situation like this, he might revert back to wild and want to be a wild dove again. So I would at least call a local wild bird rehabber to see if you can try that.

When I volunteered there, I remember it was only Jays and Crows that they considered permanently imprinted if handled too much - and those could not be released. But most other birds were put out in the outdoor aviaries after fledging or healing from injuries and they were considered releasable.

I did buy a pet Ringneck Dove from a dove breeder that had a Mourning Dove that he rescued. He said he handled it when it was young but when I saw it, it was very nervous and clearly wanted out of the cage. I think that one would have been releasable because it had reverted to a nervous wild bird, fearfull of humans.

But I also agree with Siobhan - this Mourning Dove should not just be tossed out into the wild, with no transition time away from people in an aviary with other wild birds (preferably doves). He would be a sitting duck for a hawk.


----------



## 50FootQueenie (Feb 16, 2013)

I think you (spirit wings) offer sound advice; though I'm definitely FAR FAR FAR from knowing everything, I have already heard the same info about crows, jays, and Starlings being VERY susceptible to human imprinting that you and others mention, in ways other birds are not; and I've also heard that, in general, Mourning 
Doves are not happy in cages; I heard it not just from the internet or wherever, but directly from people who've been bird rehabbers for 20+ years who know a lot more than me; I don't know if this bird can live as a wild bird; all I have is access to a large flock of wild Mourning Doves whom I enjoy watching and who seem to be happy to be wild, and able to survive; the evidence that, as lovely and gentle as these birds seem, nobody really keeps them as pets stands out to me; why is that? It seems like there's got to be a reason for that--MANY people have Starlings as pets, but not so with Mourning Doves; I promise, the last thing I'd want to do it get a Mourning Dove eaten by a hawk, but I also hate to think of a bird that wants to be a wild bird and potentially *could be* living in discomfort; people who keep birds they have raised for life will possibly have a different view, but I notice that nobody is saying, "well, I have a pet Mourning Dove and here's how I handle this situation."


----------



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

Greetings! Do you still have Ringo? I have a female mourning dove, also too tame to release, who is lonely. She's bonded to me, but she keeps laying eggs so I'm having to distance myself from her and it's very sad. I had another mourning dove as a teenager and they are such sweet birds. If you haven't been able to send Ringo to a rehabber and would like to give him a loving home, please let me know and we can discuss further. I think it's great that you took the time during such a turbulent event to rescue Ringo.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I hope things work out well for the dove's best interest.


----------

